

Is ycombinator news indexed by goolge/yahoo search engines? - mig

A lot of time I have to re-read something on ycombinator. Does ycombinator news have search or is it searchable from yahoo/google?
======
pg
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Is+ycombinator+news+indexed+b...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Is+ycombinator+news+indexed+by+goolge%2Fyahoo+search+engines%3F)

~~~
jakewolf
Ha, looks like the spiders have made a home here.

------
Retric
You can use Google try

site:news.ycombinator.com: _SearchString_

PS: Why post a question vs testing it?

